# Does your Mrs / partner think your friggen nuts too!!!!!



## Milt

Mine does!!!

What is so weird about fishing from a yak??? Its a stable capable fishing platform of some description. Sure we look weird but who doesn't nowadays. How do yo justify your sanity when it comes to kayak fishing to the mrs, epsecially when it comes to sharks???

Squidder you don't have to answer this question as Squidette loves yakking and fishing.

Varp and Gatesy; I am highly looking froward to your response.

Milt,


----------



## Scott

Mate as i tell people when they query what i am doing; yak fishing is one of the earliest forms of boat fishing believed to have been practiced by the eskimos for over 4 thousand years. If they could chase whales and hunt large seals from their flimsy skin covered bone framed yaks in artic conditions surely we are capable of taking small to medium fish out of bulletproof stable plastic yaks. All we are doing is re-discovering one of the earliest forms of fishing using modern equipment.

Catch ya Bent


----------



## Peril

My wife thinks I went overboard when I took up fishing. She was worried when I started spending time on fishing forums. Deeply concerned when I announced that I was going fishing with these guys.

In the end she relented and said I could buy a boat. Perhaps I have polyethylene in my veins because I started seriously looking at a polycraft. However something, don't know what now, steered me in the direction of fishing yaks and I ended up with Peril. Now she just wants to know why I haven't taken her out on it (because she doesn't want to fish).

She still thinks I'm crazy and obsessed, but thinks its OK enough to let the kids accompany me. Its all good.


----------



## HiRAEdd

My gf says I love the computer more than her cause I spend so much time on the forums. But that's unfair and just not true....it's my kayay I love 

As for people thinking it's weird. I think people assume all kayaks are as unstable as the white water ones that can flip over and then back again at will.

Oh and I'm with you Gatesy re more women in the harem...I was about to add a reallllllyyyy sexist comment about women and Voltron (http://www.voltronforce.com/) but then I remembered there's some ladies on the forum


----------



## HiRAEdd

PM sent Gatesy 

I have to admit too, my gf is the best. She not only comes kayak fishing but she bought me my kayak as a birthday present.

Oh and Gatesy, when's the housewarming and do we bring our kayaks?


----------



## varp

This isn't Varp, it's Varpette, and you may as well hear what I think and not what he thinks I might think...

1: They say tandem kyak's are divorce makers, but if I don't get a kyak soon I'll start to seriously sulk and... well, I'll probably do nothing but you know what I mean. We used to go out in the Canadian canoe all of the time and I love it out there as much (yes,at _least _as much) as all of you chatty boys, although I'd get bored with fishing and do some embroidery, then fishing, then read my book, swim and fish etc. SO much fun. And the nature! There's so much of it out there! I'm a water baby from the start.

2: Who cares if he's into kyaks? It'd be different if I thought it was a bad thing, this CRAZY ALL CONSUMING OBSESSION. I mean _passion_.But it's good. Benevolent and healthy and nice and I love them too.

4: But, the Forums....: 
"Hey 'Ross, What do you think of...??? (whatever, just fill in the blank)".... No reply. :? 
"Hey ROSS! Wanna cup of tea?"..... NO reply. :roll: 
"HEY ROSS!!! If you don't answer my question I'm gonna..... (whatever, just fill in the blank)!!!"... Thirty seconds tick by..... Slowly, a head turns in my direction, eyes still on the screen..... "Huh? Did you say something?" :evil: :twisted: :evil:

And even then we both are aware that he's still not listening.


----------



## Oink

My "other" half is use to me and my many interests.

This has been on the list for more than a couple of years, so it was no surprise.

I waited until the kids were old enough to use it as well, so that was a saving grace. The kids have fun with it as well as me!

A family event! :wink:


----------



## spooled1

> *never make an eastern european woman angry*.


I couldn't agree more Gatesy!!! The good news is, most southern and Eastern Europeans love fresh fish.

Hell hath no fury like a woman deprived. Good times only come to those who provide.


----------



## hairymick

Hi Varpette, Welcome 

You sound so much like Robin (Purple Girl) its scary. do what Robin did to me, stole my first solo kayak which in turn "forced" me into buying another one and so the fleet began. 

Guys,

My misssus worries when I go seriously offshore but the rst of the time I thing she is just glad to have me out of the house. The fact that I bring home fish goes strongly in my favour.

For me, I think it is a hunter/gatherer thing and is essentually who and what I am. If I were unable to go hunting something using my wits, strength and stamina, I think I would go nuts. i guess I am just a neandertall at heart.


----------



## Milt

LOLOL   

Thank you Varpette yo have just confirmed that you are not the only wife thats has this problem with your husband as I am in the same boat over here. Everynow and again the wife walks past the lapto to see none other than akff.net and yells WTF why haven't you done yor tax, vacumed the house etc orshe will be talking to me and it goes in one ear and gets lost somewhere in there :? :? :?

Gatesy she does get angry sometimes, must hide that drill :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: Maybe there a reason they haven't bought that shark sheild could it be a conspiracy??? Mine continually reminds me of them??? Can we trust these eastern europeans :shock: :shock: :shock:

But seriously it didn't take alot of convincing at my end after comparing the cost to a stink boat, but I don't think she was expecting me to pursue the obsession and paddle out 4 km's somedays and of course transform perfectly good home and office equipment into kayak fishing gadgets!!!

Oh yes and bringing home a feed of fish or calamari always adjusts here mood upon my returns from waking up 4am in the morning with the alarm clock. Must stick to evening trips from now on...  So as to be refreshed the following day and not have to try to find time to catch up on sleep.

Milt,


----------



## Davey G

I bought my kayak as a means of getting and staying fit with the added benefit that I could take my 5 year old daughter out on it as well for a bit of a play. I even suggested to my wife that she could also have a 'bit of a paddle' from time to time. A happy family activity I thought. My wife agreed.

However, little was I to know that after having my first solo paddle (without fishing gear) and gliding silently over several thumper bream and flathead I would soon turn all my attention to setting up the kayak as more of a fishmobile than a kid / familymobile. "Those fish don't stand a chance" I thought to myself.

Now don't get me wrong, I still love my kids and take them out for a paddle every now and then (my 5 year old daughter loves helping me pump nippers and catch poddy mullet - she's a good kid that one!) but I'm now finding that the wife, who is stuck at home with 2 kids (5 year old and a 5 month old) is getting a little 'frosty' every time I announce that I'm off for another paddle/fish. The frosty demeanour remains until a few hours after I return..

Now I would love nothing better than to spend ALL of my spare time out on the water, but obviously it is a compromise between me and the family. I'm slowly working out how much time I can get away with, but unfortunately it's never enough. Happy wife, happy life is that what they say?

Anyway, I'm still working on getting her out on the kayak for herself to hopefully give her a first hand experience of what all the fuss is about. My only concern is that she'd then be hooked as well and announce to me "honey, I'm just off for a paddle and a fish, you don't mind if I take your kayak do you??"....


----------



## Yakabe

Owning a kayak for me has been an obsession for the last five years. Fishing from said kayak for possibly as long. So now that I have the kayak, the obsession is spending as much time on it as I possibly can. Therefore my wife probably has a right to believe that I am a kayak crazed nutter. My wife thinks I am crazy for kayak fishing in light of sharks, weather and all associated dangers that it could impose, she thinks that I am crazy spearfishing and all the other past and present crazy sports that I have been involved in. HOWEVER she has come to the realisation that no matter what she says, I will within common sense and reason, do these sports as they are what I enjoy.

Crazy? Maybe!! :? Happy? Indeed. 

Yakabe.


----------



## Davey G

youbetcha


----------



## rawprawn

My wife has known me since I was young and is just happy that I have a recreational activity that doesnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t involve water based lubricants, loud music or fast motor bikes


----------



## hairymick

Hi Machaela and welcome 

Darlin, you need to understand that we males of the species are a little less evolved than the females. we are still hunter/gatherers - even if it costs us $1000 to catch a $8.00 fish.

Just being able to go out hunting food which in turn feeds the family is a very necessary part of a male psyche. - It re-inforces our very fragile egos and goes a long way towards estanlishing a mans feeling of "worth"

Would you rather some pussy metro sexual new age type of guy who was sensitive to your every whim or somebody who was prepared to go out in a very small boat, battle the elements - and the nasty sharks - all in an effort to put fresh foos on your table. 

No matter how hard I try that argument with Robin it still wont wash. I just don't understand.


----------



## simond11

Hi all
Obviously Eastern European women and kayaks don't mix. My wife, Suzie, is Macedonian and she is at a bit of a loss to understand exactly what the kayak fishing passion is all about. Not that she ever resents it, but the number of fish/size and type never seem to be enough/right. When I do catch fish she greets me with: "Oh my God! You have finally caught something. I am so proud of you, my little hunter...etc, etc). When I have the misfortune of returning empty handed she proceeds to tell everyone on a trip (she too is a Flight Attendant on the Big Red Roo) so that when I have the mis-fortune of eventually flying with one of her friends I get:"So...you didn't a thing last week, did you. Suzie told me all about it". And then you get the look of "there, there..we understand" followed by smirks. I am sure one day I will get one of our Emerald or Ruby frequent flyers saying to me: "So..you are the loser with the kayak who feeds fish..ha..ha..ha!".
Having said that she is absolutely fantastic and infact wants to buy me a seat and fishing bag for my Prowler. Maybe she thinks it will help with catching more fish. She is totally nuts!!
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## rawprawn

Michaela

Hi and Welcome. Whilst your hear maybe you can help clear something up for me.

Michael insists that due to a complex medical condition he is only able to wear a pink gee string whilst fishing with me. Whilst initially stunned I didnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t want to press him on the matter as it may have aggravated the situation and to be honest I just wanted to get out on the water and as far from him as possible.

Now I like Michael and enjoy fishing with him but I was wondering if you can give me some insight on how to deal with this situation for future fishing trips.


----------



## spooled1

Hi Michaela and welcome,

Gatesey is a very lucky man. His fish only cost $1000 each! After factoring in my 2 x yaks and all my tackle over the last few years I reckon, I'd be closer to $8K.

Here's my justification: You can't put a price on freshness, good health or happiness.

*Simond11: *Here's the deal - next time you get onto a decent fish or a few of them, get the gang together and put on a big, fat, barbie. Get the Mrs to make a few salads. The trick is to stand in front of the barbie when all those patronising smirkers say, "smells good". I promise, you'll be holding an all time ace. What's more, the Mrs will get an elevated profile too. RESPECT!!! This only needs to be done twice a year and you will be awarded a permanent lisence to fish.


----------



## Mushi

(from Muchette)

There's nothing wrong with a guy having a passion - in fact, it's great! Everyone should have a passion, it's what makes life enriching - without it life would be but a bore. That said, there's something about my b/f getting up at 3 am on a Saturday to haul his Yak a couple hours on the top of his car only to be useless in terms of energy for the next week until he does it again and repeats the cycle that gets under my skin. And then when he does come over, one of the first things he does is get on this computer and check this website to see who caught what, what guy/gal said something funny, who responded to his last post...etc. While I may complain about this, I guess I can only go so far when I encourage him by writing this post! :wink:

You've gotta love a guy/gal who is so dedicated to something that is quite a healthy addiction (as far as addictions go) but sometimes it takes away just a little too much from that 'quality time' we girls love!

Mushette


----------



## hairymick

Hi Muchette, Welcome aboard.

"Quality Time" can be spent yakin and Phills got some real good specials goin at the moment.


----------



## Oink

> Michael insists that due to a complex medical condition he is only able to wear a pink gee string whilst fishing


Does this explain him "dropping" his pants on the highway and dancing around? 8)


----------



## Milt

You sound like a great bloke Gatesy, but his pink G-string thing you got shake it off mate.

Will have to agree that if i come home with some good fish the other half tends to like me fishing more and more.

Milt,


----------



## PeterJ

At least it's better than seeing the old bloke walk up the beach at port melb in his oh so trendy black one


----------



## hairymick

You guys are sick


----------



## Oink

But, we are trying to get "better".


----------



## Salty Dog

Milt sounds like the kinkiest of the lot. He wants Gatesy to shake off his pink G-string!! That's ALOT of shaking! It's pretty snug! :lol:


----------



## Milt

Eikkkkkkk :shock: :shock: :shock:

Did i write that???? Yes we are all pretty snug here, but not all that snug!!!

Hey Salty what does your Mrs say when you tell her the night before "hey I'm goin fishing be prepare to be awoken at 4 AM" does here mood change dramatically :evil: :evil: :evil: or is thats ok just bring home some fish    ????

Milt,


----------



## PeterJ

Nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Dodge

If I mention a 4am start my wife will set the alarm for me.... I get up and find its only 1am. 

Do you think there's a message there after 30 years of marriage only last week [not inc practice years]

She sometimes also looks at me and bursts into tears 

occy, I also want to hear more on the promise technique :lol: :lol:


----------



## hairymick

Me too


----------



## Milt

Ouch thats got to hurt Dodge,

Ohh the pain of getting up at 1 AM only to discover there's 3 morrrrre hours to wait :? :? :? I can sence the death stares of the wife staring me down when my alarm goes off. :evil: :evil: :evil:

Life's a bit happier if do an afternoon session and bring home seafood. Occy I need to know your secret promise please help your fellow part time calypso pal. :roll: :roll: :roll:

Milt,


----------



## Daveyak

This is the obvious time to post a joke I found a while ago. I was going to assign names to the yakfishers but will leave it to your own imagination as to who they could be...

Four married blokes go yakfishing together. After about an hour of fishing they end up near each other and the following conversation took place:

1st bloke: "You have no idea what I had to do to be able to come out yakfishing this weekend. I had to promise my wife that I will paint every room in our house next weekend."

2nd bloke: "That's nothing, I had to promise my wife that I will build her a new deck for the pool."

3rd bloke: "Man, you both have it easy! I had to promise my wife that I will remodel the entire kitchen for her."

They continue to fish, when they realize that the fourth bloke has not said a word. So they asked him, "You haven't said anything about what you had to do to be able to come yakfishing this weekend. What's the deal?"

4th bloke: "I just set my alarm for 4:30 am. When it went off, I shut off my alarm, gave the wife a nudge and said, "Fishing or Sex"?

She said, "Wear sun-screen", and then went back to sleep.


----------



## Salty Dog

G'day Milt, my other half is lucky to get up at 4pm, let alone have her brain functioning at 4am, although her mouth may be an independent entity...

The mood doesn't change much around my other half, so I might as well go fishing! :lol:


----------



## Milt

Occy, Occy he's our man
If he can't do it no one can!!! 8)

Thanks for the tip sunshine, Gatesy power tools??? Hmmmmm

Its amazing how women can speak at 4AM I struggling to breath when awaking at that hour, I am a mess. The 1 AM thing i struggle to shrug in anticipation of a fish feeding frenzy ahead of me.

Guy 1,2,3 are me in that joke, its fun plating in the garage with normal power tools.

Milt,


----------



## Dodge

I'm the fourth bloke, but do appreciate my wifes advice, because at my age I might forget the screen


----------



## gheppsie

Mine is a spin on the theme.
Every w/e I need my adventure fix, my good mrs is aware of this. Since other available outlets for this involve her participation, we have a gentlemens agreement. This is of course helped by the fact that the yak is usually hoisted back up in the garrage and Im through the door by the time she's just considering what to have for beakfast.


----------



## Milt

Tell me does the following hold true???
:? 
The older you get the more the mrs wants you out of the house and complains less about you dissapearing for half the day :?

Milt,


----------



## Peril

Not in my experience. But then I can't do anything right


----------



## Dodge

Milt said:


> The older you get the more the mrs wants you out of the house and complains less about you dissapearing for half the day :?


Milt

I'm at the wife saying "It is for the whole weekend the fishing, and I'll be getting peace", stage of marriage, and is only due to good early training, it didn't happen overnight.

A lot of blood was shed in the training years...mine

My loved one never does either wind or rain dances when I schedule fishing, just rings her mates and chortles. :lol:


----------



## Milt

Peril, yes we are male and yes we cannot do anything right??? LOL 

So training was required Mr. Dodge, this is the answer another wise man gave me!!! 8)

Milt,


----------

